# ¿Que area recomiendan para Ingenieria Electronica ?



## faberfree (Sep 22, 2009)

Estoy llevando la carrera de ingeniería electrónica, ya estoy en el 4to ciclo pero he escuchado que en la electronica es como la medicina osea que dentro de esta carrera hay muchos campos en que especializarce y esa es mi duda no se cuales son estas especializaciones 

Quisiera que me las nombres todas las especialidades y me den alguna reseña pequeña pero concreta para entender de que se trata y también les pido que me digan cuales son las mas preferidas por los egresados y los empleadores y por que tiene mas acogidas que otras áreas.

Se los agreadeceria un montón, por que ya quisiera formarme un perfil y saber que opciones tengo dentro de esta carrera.

Gracias por su pronta respuesta.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2009)

pff.... esa es una pregunta muy extensa porque cada dia salen mas especializaciones.... pero te doy las que conozco

Comunicaciones .- Todo lo relacionado a Transimison de datos
Audio.- Todo lo relacionado a la sonorizacion y diseño de equipos de audio
Computacion.-Diseño y desarrollo de computadoras e intergracion con usuarios
Robotica.- Diseño de robots
Electronica de Potencia .- Diseño y reparacion de sistemas para manejo de cargas grandes
Sistemas Digitales .- Diseño y construccion de equipos computacionales enfocados a aplicaciones especiales (sistemas embebidos)

Todos los campos se complementan unos con otros y constantemente salen nuevas carreras que mezclan 2 carreras completamente diferentes en una sola, por jemplo:

Bioelectronica.- Integracion de sistemas electronicos con el ser humano para mejorar o reparar partes del cuerpo

Mecatronica .- Integracion de sistemas electronicos con mecanicos para mejoramiento de equipos automatizados

Y tambien te vas a encontrar con subespecializaciones dentro de un mismo campo, por ejemplo la Telematica (que es parte de Comunicaciones) estudia el envio de datos digitales entre sistemas electronicos

Mi opinion? estudia electronica general, aprende un poco de todas las demas areas y al final especializate en lo que mas te guste, asi no tendras problemas en encontrar trabajo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 22, 2009)

Bueno en la universidad donde estudié hay cuatro electivas:

Comunicaciones: transmisión de datos, fibra optica, redes, etc.
Control: control de procesos, analisis de sistemas de control, maquinas industriales, etc
Instrumentacion: sensado de señales, procesamiento de señales, electromedicina, etc
Optoelectronica: optica, laser, etc.

Yo me incliné por el ramo de las comunicaciones porque la demanda es bastante alta y en mi pais las comunicaciones estan en constante desarrollo y se necesita bastante mano de obra capacitada.


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2009)

faberfree dijo:


> ...
> quisiera que me las nombres todas las especialidades y me den alguna reseña pequeña pero concreta para entender de que se trata y tambien les pido que me digan cuales son las mas preferidas por los egresados y los empleadores y por que tiene mas acogidas que otras areas ...



Menuda duda la que tenés ! Hoy en día pasa en casi todas las carreras. 
Es bueno saber todas las posibles ramificaciones de una carrera. 

Creo que te convendría saber qué especialidades hay en las universidades que tenés cerca de tu lugar de residencia. 

Para tener una idea aproximada los foros te pueden ayudar, pero en las Facultades mismas te pueden dar un currículum de los contenidos específicos de todas las carreras que allí ofrecen. Siempre sirve hablar con alguien que ya está adentro estudiando. 
Para aburrirte de navegar en una gran variedad de temas de electrónica, te podés suscribir a algún boletín de electrónica en línea, tipo Elektor-Newsletter, Wireless Design Online Newsletter, RF Globalnet Newsletter, etc. Ahí también vas a ver qué temas son de los que más se habla. 

Con respecto a lo de saber qué perfil es el más solicitado, fijate primero en el diario o en las bolsas de trabajo en internet. Los puestos ofrecidos detallan bastante la tarea y responsabilidad correspondiente.
Otra forma de hacer esto es entrar en la página de una empresa que te parece interesante, y buscar el enlace para incorporación de personal. Algunas ponen solo una direccion de e-mail para que les manden el CV, pero otras describen los perfiles que prefieren. Acá también, mejor si hablas con alguien que ya está adentro. 

En Argentina es muy común que, incluso las empresas grandes, busquen ingenieros no para hacer desarrollo, sino para poner en cargos de representante de ventas. En ese caso te sirve más una especialización en administración de empresas, que un posgrado en cualquier rama de la electrónica, desgraciadamente. 
Hay excepciones, pero las tenés que buscar con lupa.

Suerte.


----------



## faberfree (Sep 24, 2009)

muchas gracias por su pronta respuesta 

animo a los demas miembros, para que me sigan orientando con mas campos de electronica


----------

